# No ideas for summer style



## Beautydeluxe (Aug 10, 2011)

Even though summer is almost over, I can't stop wondering about my summer style..well my personal fashion style looks like a mix of elegance, femininity, glamour,..I like it to be sexy, but in non-vulgar kind of way.
  	I love high heels, colors black-red-white and all contrast, strong colors. I also don't like materials like cotton and other natural ones...I like it to look "expensive" 
  	Any ideas what to wear in hot humid days, in this style direction? Thank you a lot!


----------



## mckpoon (Aug 11, 2011)

hot + humid is so disgusting and upsetting

  	breezy (ie NOT TIGHT) skirts/tops are fantastic to keep the air flowing
  	chiffon is good.

	this, perfect. so chic:
http://www.redcarpet-fashionawards..../Sidewalk-Style-Rosie-Huntington-Whiteley.jpg


----------



## wangdoofunsukh (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah right. Summer is just bad for fashion. Hot makes it uncomfortable and humid make our clothing go bad with seat all over. Click here for summer clothing.


----------



## Varun (Oct 4, 2012)

Something like Loose tops not so much of loose just a little bit with skirts and minis.
  	You can also go for Sexy Chiffon Spaghetti Straps Ruffled dress or Pink Chiffon Loose Short Sleeve. These dresses are very comfortable and can be said as Women Summer Style....


----------



## bemugg124 (Oct 8, 2012)

It is hard to choose my favorite style from shopping mall this summer


----------



## permanentmakeup (Oct 9, 2012)

I like to wear loose pants and tops in summer.. with heels.. you can choose silk pants.. they look fabulous with chiffon tops..


----------

